# Ideas for Incentives to Attract Volunteers?



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

About to enter another trail work season here and looking for ideas for incentives, give-aways, to attract volunteers to trail work days. I've used food, detailed area maps, water-bottles, inner-tubes, and T-shirts in past seasons. I'm looking for some fresh ideas. Got any?

Are they worth it?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Beer!


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Beer!


... in a commemorative pint glass!

It really depends on your budget, but there are a number of fairly inexpensive tools under $10 that everyone would use, like spoke wrenches. Lots more choices under $20. (I've got a Park disk rotor straightening tool and a Park bottle opener earned through trail work...)


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Bike shop gift cards.
Caps w/ club logo (or not.)
Local park pass.
Camping pass for two.

When i was with the Austin Ridge Riders MBC, we solicited local businesses for schwag, and we didn't concentrate on bike shops specifically. REI, local food chains, outdoor stores, etc. are good places to ask. But don't go in and just ask for free stuff. Tell them what you're doing, how it benefits the business, etc. Set up an appointment with the manager first; don't just walk in.

Good luck!

Dewayne


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

You can create a whole host of ways to get people out to a work party.

But there is a wide range of thought as to how to get people to return that should be given more thought.

Making people identify as the work party experience an overall positive is integral. 

Some people want and require to be led. Don't let people feel lost as to there time was non-productive and they leave unfulfilled. 

Volunteers who may be a bit more advanced, should be provided advanced tasks where perhaps there is room to interject their own personal feedback into the effort.

All should be reminded at how important every role is to the effort as a whole. 

A good work party will have worthy tasks, but the day should provide cheer and fun. If you can make work parties events that people don't consider they should go, or have to go, into occasions that they really want to go, that's the ideal.

So while using whatever resources you have to invite people, it's just not if not more important to think of ways to get recidivism.

People like to help, people are motivated by goals. We all already participate in a noble effort and deed in terms of volunteering creating opportunities in a sport/recreation that is sound, healthy, and fun. As well as promote stewardship in all the different areas we ride. So there is an existing structure of "Hey look, this is what we can do, come join us", that is already a pretty potent motivator.

But beer sure don't hurt either...


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Skookum said:


> Some people want and require to be led. Don't let people feel lost as to there time was non-productive and they leave unfulfilled.


Making significant progress is a key to having a good volunteer work day. If the group feels as though they got a significant amount of trail built and their work was appreciated they will feel good about their effort.

I like to get an idea as to what kind of similar work the volunteers have done previously, so I can put them on the more difficult tasks of cutting trail. The less skilled volunteers I will put behind the more skilled workers so they can get a feel for what can be accomplished if they improve their skill level.

I like to do the brushing up front to make sure the group behind knows where to cut the trail. Hopefully I can brush fast enough that that group behind me isn't slowed up by my forward progress. If I am slowing the progress I will ask one of the more skilled volunteers to help me on the brushing, so we can stay ahead of the group cutting the trail.

TD


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

This is an issue I deal with all the time as president of my college mountain biking club. But for some year this semester we have already had nine people (half of our current club roster) show up for trail work. Some are totally new to the club and to biking; others have been at it for a couple years. We had 7 people working in the rain last Monday when Irene blew through.

As mentioned above, some people want to be led. Others (like me) want to lead and teach those people. Others still like to just plug away by themselves and ask for or give pointers here and there. If you can cater to this you will be successful.

Another way to ensure people to return is to make the trail building fun. Every now and then throughout a work period we'll all run what we've built up to a certain point (with hands out holding imaginary handlebars) and every few days I'll put flats on my Remedy and take that up for test runs.

To get people out in the first place I offer stress relief, fun, Clif Bars (free for IMBA-affiliated clubs), and an opportunity to create something that is one's own that will last long after we graduate. I'm working on organizing a big work day and plan on using club money to provide food and non-alcoholic beverages during work. Maybe some other tasty food and drink afterward at someone's house.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

sambs827 said:


> This is an issue I deal with all the time as president of my college mountain biking club. But for some year this semester we have already had nine people (half of our current club roster) show up for trail work. Some are totally new to the club and to biking; others have been at it for a couple years. We had 7 people working in the rain last Monday when Irene blew through.
> 
> As mentioned above, some people want to be led. Others (like me) want to lead and teach those people. Others still like to just plug away by themselves and ask for or give pointers here and there. If you can cater to this you will be successful.
> 
> ...


I like to ride the trail we have just worked on to give the group a feel how it rides. We ride up to the project where we have the tools stashed, so at the end of the work day we ride back to our vehicles. It gets the trail packed in and if there is an issue with the tread we can deal with it on the next work day.

I tried to get the FS to issue the volunteers an annual parking pass (which costs $20) after four hours of volunteer work, as an incentive to come out and work, but the FS just laughed at me and said they could provide passes only the days we worked on the trail.

I guess the FS doesn't always value their volunteers as much as other places might. With a five volunteer crew we would build about 200 to 300 yards of trail a day.

TD


----------



## justinwp (Nov 12, 2010)

traildoc said:


> I like to ride the trail we have just worked on to give the group a feel how it rides. We ride up to the project where we have the tools stashed, so at the end of the work day we ride back to our vehicles. It gets the trail packed in and if there is an issue with the tread we can deal with it on the next work day.
> 
> I tried to get the FS to issue the volunteers an annual parking pass (which costs $20) after four hours of volunteer work, as an incentive to come out and work, but the FS just laughed at me and said they could provide passes only the days we worked on the trail.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the number of hours needed for a free pass is but I will get one to anyone that does enough work.


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

Food is good incentive.

Also, not all volunteers have to do trail work. Some can do the food, run tools, bake cookies, do support, etc. One person I had volunteer provided 3 dozen home-made chocolate cookies for those digging.

The NSMBA provide nearly a complete bike to the volunteer with the most hours at the end of the season. AND it was a SWEET bike.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

This is one of the things we do reward our members...


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

justinwp said:


> I'm not sure what the number of hours needed for a free pass is but I will get one to anyone that does enough work.


Justin:

Do me a favor and check with Angie to see if I qualify for one.

Thanks,

TD


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*thank you's*

the most effective way to get people back may be to send 2 follow-up emails.

One mass email, including those who weren't there. Within that email include the names of who was there and thank them.

Send a separate email to each volunteer thanking them. Not always easy to do, but effective.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas people.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*A newb checks in - more planning*

I want to help with trail work, but I either don't get enough warning, or the time of the work doesn't fit my schedule. Example, trail work at 3pm during the week isn't possible for me. So, all I would want would be to have ample warning so I can plan to be there.

As a motorcyclist, I give back to the MC community and as an MTBer, I want to give back to this community as well. So far, I leave extra trail maps at the trail head, since they are always out, but I could do some trail work if I get enough time to schedule it in.

Planners are responsible people. You want them as volunteers because they even bring their own tools ;-) Facebook helps get the word out on trail building days, just need to do it far enough in advance.

That is my .02. Hope it helps.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's a post I put up last October in the WA forum related to this topic. Hope it helps!

EB

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It ain't rocket science to get folks to help maintain trails, but it does take work.

1. You give them plenty of notice. (see the link on my signature as an example)

2. You give the volunteers an idea of the plan of and what's going to happen on said day. Some folks deliberately skip certain days because they may not ride a certain trail or whatever. No biggie.

3. You do a lot of prep work and pre-planning. For instance, as a crew leader, I often do a handful of days of prep to make sure a big trailday is successful. That usually involves walking the trail and making notes. Last year, I started to take orange marking paint and writing stuff like "F" or "D" or "SL" on the trail. I also try to get all of my cutting done ahead of time....stuff like clearing a corridor if we're building a new section or cutting stringers, so things go much quicker on a trailday. For the initial cut in of Atomic Dog last year, I put in 17 days of clearing with the help of a couple of buddies, so on the trailday, we were able to put in 2/3 mile of new trail that was totally rideable. Folks get stoked on that kind of progress!

As someone that's been out on a few disorganized traildays, I became super frustrated with standing around waiting for something to do or the proper tools or materials. As a crew leader, I understand folks are taking a day away from their family or off the bike to help out and, as such, I try to ensure they've got something to do and the tools to do it with. No one wants to feel like they wasted a day and didn't' get sh*t done.

4. Morning briefings the day of explain what we're doing and reiterate the goals for the day.

5. Break up sections and get experienced people to own certain sections. We're blessed to have a culture of trailwork up here, so I've usually got 10-20 folks that are hardcore builders who can grab 5-10 people and get a TON of work done.

6. On big traildays, Hawk, myself or Durand (trail leaders) rarely do much actual trailwork. If we've done our jobs with pre-planning and organizing, then I should be walking the trail to check in with everyone giving them feedback/input. If someone needs a certain tool, wheelbarrow, chainsaw or whatever, I make sure they've got what they need. Again, this comes down to folks feeling like their time is valued. Of course, it gives us a chance to shoot the breeze and there's usually good banter involved.

7. Food - We are blessed to have sponsors and shops who "get it" when it comes to trailwork. They're all riders and see the direct benefits it brings to them. They also do heavy promotion of the traildays to their customers. All of our traildays have coffee/pastries in the A.M. and then lunch during the day courtesy of the sponsors. Some will even throw in schwag for a raffle. Keeping folks fed and properly hydrated goes a long way to keeping folks working and getting a boatload of work done.

8. Last, but not least, make it FUN and show your appreciation for everyone. I know Borneo and I use the quote pretty often "many hands makes light work". It's so true and we are genuinely grateful for everyone that comes out on these days. I don't expect everyone to be inflicted with my sickness for trailwork, but showing up for a handful of days a year DOES go a long way to keeping the trails running well. On days where we get done and have the time, we'll often do "flow checks" with some shuttles on the hill.....folks LOVE that stuff.

Cheers,
EB


----------

